# Your City's 'Main Street'



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

So, what is your city's Main Street?

NYC's Main Street is Broadway


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Wisconsin Ave.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Madison St. in Seattle's "main" street


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

"Michigan Ave." For Chicago!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Michigan Ave of Chicago :runaway:


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit:

Woodward Avenue









care of *herodotus*' thread in the Midwest forum.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Myongdong - shopping town in Seoul


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Well...LA has many streets. Though, its probably Wilshire Blvd. It starts in Downtown and runs through the westside to Santa Monica. And its probably the most urban, dense corridor in LA (and one of the longest in LA).










Oh...and it can be a bitch to drive down.


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

Washington D.C.'s is Pennsylvania Ave


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Great photos...


----------



## Trump_87 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toronto has Younge Street


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

*DALLAS*, appropriately enough, has *MAIN* Street.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm not sure what London's is since it's so big. Maybe Oxford Street.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

djm19 said:


> Well...LA has many streets. Though, its probably Wilshire Blvd. It starts in Downtown and runs through the westside to Santa Monica. And its probably the most urban, dense corridor in LA (and one of the longest in LA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about sunset bolivard for LA?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Michigan Ave of Chicago :runaway:


Oh, I forget another great one, da lakeshore drive!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Bahnhofstrasse:



























Edit: I might add, while the Bahnhofstrasse is the main street, the heart of zürich beats at the Niederdorfstrasse.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*A TALE OF (my) TWO CITIES*

*Panama City:* (Avenida) Central Ave./Vía España. Runs almost the full length of the city and through the suburbs. Despite the slash, it's the same thoroughfare. The first name starts in the colonial quarter and ends in La Exposición district, the 2nd. ends somewhere in the outer 'burbs.

*San Francisco:* Geary St./Blvd. Starts downtown and ends at Ocean Beach. It becomes a Boulevard from Japan Town to the beach. While Geary is the "Main Street", Mission St. is the _longest_. It begins at the San Francisco Bay Promenade and runs beyond the city limits through San Mateo County. I have no idea where it ends.


----------



## viborilla (Jul 31, 2005)

Madrid is Paseo de la Castellana


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

My city has Ouelette Ave.

Looking towards Detroit


----------



## movcn (Mar 6, 2005)

CANAL ST IN NEW ORLEANS, LOUISIANA


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Marszałkowska and Aleje Jerozolimskie are usually considered to be two main streets of Warsaw, and their intersection is considered to be a centre of a city.

Aleje Jerozolimskie:










Marszałkowska


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Dubai

SZR



















Munich

Marienplatz maybe?





















Lazise

Corso Ospedale


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

In Antwerp, we have the largest shopping street of Belgium, named 'Meir':


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Maybe Santa Monica Blvd. for parts of Greater LA too. 

Strange there are palm trees in Warsaw!!!???

Toronto: Yonge St. (longest in the world)
Montréal: Ste-Catherine St.
Ottawa: Bank St.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Pleasantville's main street is probably Bedford Rd or Wheeler Ave b/c of all the shops.


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

For Metro Manila its EDSA (Epifanio de los Santos Avenue). It connects suburbs to the Makati and Ortigas business districts.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Wilshire is the Spine of LA and it spans all the way from Downtown to Beverly Hills to UCLA to Santa Monica to the beach. its definitley the Main street in LA, with Santa Monica and Sunset, Hollywood, Mulholland, PCH and a few others following.


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

GreyX said:


> For Metro Manila its EDSA (Epifanio de los Santos Avenue). It connects suburbs to the Makati and Ortigas business districts.



God what I would'nt do for a Sub...wonder how that happened? :tongue2:


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Chicago's Michigan Ave. aka The Magnificent Mile


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^I prefer State Street.


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

Yonge St for Toronto


----------



## ncik (Nov 12, 2004)

George St in SYDNEY


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

I would agree that London's 'main street is Oxford Street where I work...











Oxford Street Official Website


----------



## Russki Parin (Nov 2, 2004)

Look said:


> wow thats strange i didint know that there were palms in warzaw :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah, how do palm trees exist in the winter in Warsaw?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

That oxford street pic doesn´t really shows how the street looks, that pic doesn´t really shos anything...


----------



## Mock (Apr 27, 2005)

Edmonton's main street is Jasper Ave.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

In the supermetropolis called *Blumenau* it's November 15th Street:


----------

